# Mucosal Flap



## SUEV (Mar 12, 2010)

My provider excised a lower lip vermilion border lesion (not full thickness) and then created a mucosal flap to reapproximate the vermilion border.  Would I still use 14060 for the flap, even though skin wasn't involved?  Thanks for any help.
Sue


----------



## magnolia1 (Mar 12, 2010)

I would use 14060.


----------



## eblanken (Mar 13, 2010)

Some of the lip excision codes have built in a flap or mucosal advancement as part of the closure. See 40500 & 40525


----------

